# What colour matchy matchy for a bay? Post your pics please



## zoon (12 January 2011)

I am buying a new dressage saddle and as an extra treat, am going to buy a matchy matchy set.  But what colour matchy matchy to go for?  This is the horse in question - 







So matchy matchy people with a bay gelding, please post some pics.  As the dressage saddle will be my second saddle, I don't want to spend loads.  Looking at HKM sets from ebay or similar (feel free to recommend other brands)

I am liking HKM in natural and turquoise at the moment


----------



## zoon (12 January 2011)

hmm, also should add that I was 4 months pregnant in this pic, so don't normaaly have such a big belly!


----------



## Sol (12 January 2011)

We have the turquoise 






Red to match your gloves??  I'm tempted to get a red set for Dan, but he's so orange I think the effect might be a bit  ! Your lad looks a bit darker so maybe it wouldn't be that bad!?


----------



## Saf (12 January 2011)

Mines a mare, think you said bay geldings lol






I only do white as well, need to get some more too


----------



## angelish (12 January 2011)

i'm no good at matchy matchy  but someone on here posted a pic of there very lovely bay horse wearing yellow and it looked very nice 

should add though that my idea of matching is same color saddle & bridle


----------



## zoon (13 January 2011)

Actually not sure I like the turquoise now - is brighter than I thought.  I am a bit "scared" of bright colours and was going to be brave, but possibly too much for me! Maybe the azure set it a bit darker???

Saf - only said geldings as I don't want him in pink, but your burgundy set it nice.

I've also seen a bay in yellow, think it was FBs Frodo in the anky set.  But think it is a bit adventurous for my first matchy matchy!


----------



## Sessle (13 January 2011)

I had a bay quite a few years ago now, had him in purple which looked nice, and then moved to the turqouise!! Haven't got any piccies tho


----------



## Vetwrap (13 January 2011)

http://www.eskadron.org.uk/

Lovely looking horse and I am thinking a bronze or burnt orange colour on him!  Have you had a look at the Eskadron range?


----------



## Tr0uble (13 January 2011)

Petrol!


----------



## Vetwrap (13 January 2011)

Ooooo!  Loesdau!  That's the name I was trying to remember. PS has just posted about the range.  I have to admit, I have downloaded the catalogue to my iPad.  can't read a word of German, but I am loving looking at the pictures!  How sad, I know...

http://www.loesdau.de/websale7/Scha...p1}{md5/16ead44dead9e963604de27ecba0b63a/md5}

I think that takes you to saddlepads!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (13 January 2011)

What about caramel?

If you are on a budget I would look at the BR "Event" range, they look 'posher' and better quality than HKM IMO.

http://www.shop.reitsportschulte.de...sur-Schabracke-Event-mit-Luxusbiese::854.html

They have a huge choice of colours (on that link above there's the whole colour palette below the item description). I have the red/grey:







Yellow looks nice but it is a summery colour!






Classic colours are dark brown:






Or navy, with cream binding, BR do a lovely one






I don't think you can go wrong with light blue (and a light blue pad looks nice even with black bandages / boots, for those times when the matching ones are in the wash  )...


----------



## zoon (13 January 2011)

very much liking petrol and the idea of caramel.

Cheers for the links too guys; I know a little german so hopefully will find my way around those sites!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (13 January 2011)

Have a look at the Cassini range on Kraemer

http://www.kraemer-pferdesport.de/websale7/

There are some nice colours on there, with matching bandages. (If you click on each of the Farben after selecting GroBe=Dressur, the correct image comes up)

ETA Direct link does not work. From the homepage, Go on Pferd  >> Sattel & Sattelzubehor >> Sattelunterlagen >> Schabracke >> Felix Buhler Schabracke Cassini (with the purple saddlecloth on the pic)


----------



## NR99 (13 January 2011)

Nearly posted the same yesterday as I was on the shop for an Anky set. Was going to go with Fog as I like grey on a bay but looked up Old posts and saw FB mentioned she had Hazlenut. So did a search and found it cheaper than importing from Ooteman so happy days.

Thought it would be nice to have one match set just so I knew what was mine and not Mini NR's as she pinches it all, I'm not sure I'm brave enough for bright either but if I had been I like the Anky Olympic? Blue set. Let us know how you get on. 

FB do you have a pic of the hazelnut?


----------



## ecrozier (13 January 2011)

OMG FB I love your horse....

I only got a couple of sets last year for the boys and I think it makes a difference how bright a bay they are - my older boy is a more orangey bay, especially in the summer or when freshly clipped, and therefore they orangey/yellowy colours don't work so well on him.  He has a set of beige which I thought would look horrid (was given them!) but actually works well, and also my fave on him is burgundy:





PS My jacket makes me look like I have a huge body and tiny legs - which I don't think I do...blaming the puffy jacket!

Youngster is a bigger more flashy horse and a darker bay with black legs to well above the knee and he has a grey set for when we are being subtle and also a pistacchio set! The pistachio looks wrong on older boy but works for him.  I quite fancy a lemon yellow one too at some point but atm our yard has no concrete and I can't bear to ruin my nice stuff so they tend to be ridden in brushing boots at home that get shoved in washing machine!





Have a video of pistacchio I will try and upload.


----------



## KatB (13 January 2011)

My Bright bay mare has the Emerald Anky pad and the Sangria pad. Both look gorgeous on her, even though they are very bright!! She is very orange, but the sangria doesn't clash as it is almost burgundy... and looks gorgeous when she is clipped out and slightly darker 

Otherwise, I love navy and white, chocolate and turquiose and grey colours on bright bays


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (13 January 2011)

nickirhia99 said:



			FB do you have a pic of the hazelnut?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I do, only the pad though as I haven't found the bandages yet!! (Well I know they are there on Ooteman, but if I can find them anywhere else where postage is cheaper I would prefer as am going to buy literally just the bandages)













(ignore the bandages which are Shockemohle in "hazel", but a slightly different shade of hazelnut!)


----------



## Kenzo (13 January 2011)

I very much like burgundy colours on bays, looks smart without looking too bright, for example the HKM colours I prefer 6600 in dark plum, green 5800 and Nature 2300 is also quite nice.


----------



## Tempi (13 January 2011)

My bay mare has grey and burgandy sets - i prefer the burgandy to the grey.  My rising 3yr old who i am breaking in this year is going to have dark brown and camel numnah and fly bonnet.  I dont use bandages for every day, too much of a fuss!!


----------



## Law (13 January 2011)

I love browny tones on mine like mushroom or chocolate brown but don't have any pics  
I've got a nice purple set but not the numnah... 
No CC please, i know i needed a bend in my elbow and a whole lot more in addition!!


----------



## wench (13 January 2011)

Anything thats dark - light needs constant washing to avoid getting stained!


----------



## Zijdeglans (13 January 2011)

Like was said before, Yellow looks great, but is a very summery colour.






Anky Jade is nice too






Anky Lavender (or something like that)






Anky Cobalt is one of my favourites!






Anky Sand






Anky Bordeaux, really nice!






Eurostar stripe brown, this is my favourite!






The more classicy colour looks way nicer on bays, the bright ones don;t do so good (sometimes they do).


----------



## NR99 (13 January 2011)

FrodoBeutlin said:



			Yes I do, only the pad though as I haven't found the bandages yet!! (Well I know they are there on Ooteman, but if I can find them anywhere else where postage is cheaper I would prefer as am going to buy literally just the bandages)













(ignore the bandages which are Shockemohle in "hazel", but a slightly different shade of hazelnut!)






Click to expand...

Love the Hazlenut glad I went for that, got mine from Ogden Equestrian, not sure what their charges are for abroad?


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (13 January 2011)

Thanks for the tip, if it's an English saddlery it's ok, I can have them sent to my UK address, they are not urgent


----------



## NR99 (13 January 2011)

FrodoBeutlin said:



			Thanks for the tip, if it's an English saddlery it's ok, I can have them sent to my UK address, they are not urgent 

Click to expand...

It is, they only have limited stock but Hazlenut
Was one of them!


----------



## hellspells (13 January 2011)

FB - I am 99% sure a local tack shop has the bandages, I can look next time I go in (there is also a sale on at the moment!). I would be more than happy to post to you as may work out cheaper (and we don't pay VAT)


----------



## Kenzo (13 January 2011)

Anky Lavander looks very nice.


----------



## ecrozier (13 January 2011)

Ooh I'm loving anky cobalt!


----------



## TallyHo123 (13 January 2011)

Love the yellow!


----------



## redcascade (13 January 2011)

This link might be useful to you, http://szmatoholicy.konskieforum.pl/zobacz/55/355 came up on this thread a while ago http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=411488&highlight=anky+colours
On another note does anyone know where I can get an Anky pad in red?


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (13 January 2011)

Oh redcascade, there was one at a stand at the Munster international, only one left at 45 euros (£37), if only I had known!

If you can't find it online it might be worth dropping an email to the shop, the lady speaks English (I bought a couple of things from her), they do not have an online shop but do have a website:

http://www.happyhorseshop.de/


----------



## woodlandswow (13 January 2011)

Zijdeglans said:



			Like was said before, Yellow looks great, but is a very summery colour.






Anky Jade is nice too






Anky Lavender (or something like that)






Anky Cobalt is one of my favourites!






Anky Sand






Anky Bordeaux, really nice!






Eurostar stripe brown, this is my favourite!






The more classicy colour looks way nicer on bays, the bright ones don;t do so good (sometimes they do).
		
Click to expand...

wooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
you have soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo many sets!!

very classy!!!


----------



## aramis (13 January 2011)

redcascade said:



			On another note does anyone know where I can get an Anky pad in red? 

Click to expand...

haahaaa alice!!! oh dear!!


----------



## redcascade (13 January 2011)

Damn it! I'm busted!  Sorry Dan


----------



## Apercrumbie (13 January 2011)

I LOVE Anky Jade!!  That is definitely going on my wishlist


----------



## NR99 (14 January 2011)

Just to say, never used Ogden Equestrian before and only found them as searching for Anky Pad, but ordered Weds afternoon and they arrived today so very pleased! 

Bad news is I got them sent to work but am off sick today so will have to wait until Monday


----------



## vallin (14 January 2011)

Deleted because i couldn't get the link to work


----------



## zoon (14 January 2011)

Anyone know if there is a HKM colour chart for the dressage pads/bandages?  Found one for the jumping pads, but not sure if the colours will be the same?


----------

